# Lafayette



## ajohn (Nov 23, 2008)

Newest jar to the collection


----------



## cookie (Nov 23, 2008)

nice....


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats great John. Got mine about 3 years ago in a box full of ground lip fruit jars for 75 bucks.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 23, 2008)

Would that be a clear?SCA? Very nice,and a heck of a way to get a great jar.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2008)

It has a very slite ting of amythest to it but it is clear. A freind told me that there was supposed to be a cobalt top too. Never seen one and don't know anyone who clames to have one myself.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 23, 2008)

Never heard of or seen one.
 On another note,capsoda,do you have any colored Lightnings?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2008)

Not yet. Been busy with my hot rod and other things and haven't had a chance to shop around.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2008)

Check this thread and you can take a gander at some of my fruit jars and go-withs.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-100231/mpage-1/key-fruit%252Cjars/tm.htm#100241


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

One here too   my lid is an off dark color from  the jar.. Maybe a marrige


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys!
 Checked out your jars,cap,very nice! 
 Saw yours too,Oldihtractor,those are some nice odd closures.
 You guys gandered at part of the Robertson's collection going up for auction Dec 1st at North American?Total fantasy.Too many jars,not enough life time.
 Cap,I've got an amber Lightning qt.I'd like you to have,but you've got to find a lid for it.We'll call it a late veterans day present.If your interested PM me.


----------

